# Viele Fotos in gleiches Format bringen



## exestend (8. Juli 2015)

Hey,
ich habe einige hundert Fotos, die leider alle etwas unterschiedlich im Format sind. Daher überlege ich, wie ich diese am besten alle in ein gleiches Format bekomme. Die Meisten sind hochkant doch eigne sind Quer.

Die Fotos sollen aber alle Hochkant sein und vor allem gleiche Maße haben.

LG


----------



## PC Heini (9. Juli 2015)

Grüss Dich

Schau Dir mal Picasa an. Mit dem sollte dies möglich sein.
Andernfalls wäre auch noch Multiple Image Resizer .Net ne Möglichkeit.
Dies mal meine Ideeen.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## ikosaeder (9. Juli 2015)

Image magick könnte helfen. Damit kann man einfach alle Bilder in einem Ordner auf die gleiche Größe bringen. 
Das folgende Skript prüft zunächst das aspect ratio eines Bildes und dreht Bilder im Landscape format um bevor sie auf die richtige Größe (Zielbreite und Zielhöhe) gebracht werden. *Dabei wird das Aspect ratio ignoriert!* (Andernfalls das \! weglassen)


```
#!/bin/bash
Testfile=$1
ZielBreite="400"
ZielHoehe="533"
width=`identify -format "%w" $Testfile`
height=`identify -format "%h" $Testfile`
echo "$width"x"$height"
if (( "$width">"$height" ))
 then
 echo "Landscape";
 convert $Testfile -rotate 90 -resize "$ZielBreite"x"$Zielhoehe" `basename $Testfile .jpg`resized.jpg
 else
 echo "Portrait"
 convert $Testfile -resize "$ZielBreite"x"$Zielhoehe" `basename $Testfile .jpg`resized.jpg
fi
```
Das Skript als z.B. Bildconverter.sh abspeichern und mit 

```
for i in *jpg;
do sh Bildconverter.sh $i;
done
```
ausführen.

Evt für andere Bildformate anpassen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
steht dir zufällig Photoshop zur Verfügung?
Da könnte man das über die Aktionen, per Script oder dem Bildprozessor (Image Processor) realisieren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## XChris (10. Dezember 2015)

Lightroom wäre meine erste Wahl.


----------

